# After almost 18 months unemployment, I've finally been offered a JOB! Yay!



## William of Walworth (Apr 30, 2010)

I've just received the *magic email!!!* Fan-bloody-tastic ... YAY!!1!!1!!!

The elation will sink in later no doubt. 

For now I just feel overwhelming *relief*  

I've just been told, this morning,  that I was **succesful** at interview the other week for an admin job at Swansea's biggest employer, DVLA (so watch yer car tax and driving licences folks ...  ). It's only a 12 month contract, the work will probably be somewhat dull, and the wages will be modest, but *thank fuck* I've have got my foot back into work (the public sector at that) before the election .... with at least _some_ chance (I'm unofficially told) of the contract being extended after next year, with luck.

I'm waiting on further details -- start time (about a fortnight I'm guessing) and exact hours, etc. probably to be established next week.

I've been _desparate_ for this really. South Wales is awash with unemployment and these vacancies were big time competitive, loads of candidates for very few posts ...

Apart from ten days at Swanseas Sorting Office in December (as a minimum wage Xmas casual) I've had NO paid work since mid November 2008. What's more, I have only been entitled to contribuition based JSA (the non means tested version) for limited periods. The Job Centre is depressingly packed every time I sign on ...

So I've had great hours  but shite wages ... 

Without the very wonderful festivaldeb I'd have suffered much greater poverty, and even with her, I've been dependent on her kindness and generosity ... and pint allowances ...

She's delighted for me, mostly because she knows skintness has been miserable for me at times, but also, she's only human,  because I'll be able to afford to contribute to the household and pub and festival expenses instead of adding to them .. 

Looks like I'll be able to afford some more spends and less scrimping at Glastonbury now (they already know I want a week in late June and presumably don't mind!), and I should be able to pay for one or two extra fests later in the summer ... their leave allowances look very reasonable ...

<plans for Cardiff gig tonight and a Bank Holiday weekend long beerathon ...  >


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations.  I'm chuffed for you.


----------



## Melinda (Apr 30, 2010)

Delighted for you William 

Congratulations and I hope you feel better about stuff now- you deserve it.


----------



## cesare (Apr 30, 2010)

Great news William - congratulations!


----------



## moomoo (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay!  That's fantastic news!  Well done!


----------



## scifisam (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay William! Everything's coming together.


----------



## Maidmarian (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay !!!

Well done Wow !


----------



## killer b (Apr 30, 2010)

excellent news.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats William


----------



## the button (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done, William.

Just think -- you can post on the drag thread and everything.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 30, 2010)

I reckon you should turn it down, to annoy Sas.


----------



## Gromit (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey congrats. DVLA used to be a very good employer, providing you don't txt videos of yourself having sex with your boyfriend around the office.

They are sorting my photo change on driving licence and my log book as we speak. Tell em to hurry it up will ya.


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 30, 2010)

nice one william! ill be sending my photo licence in for an update pretty soon


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 30, 2010)

Any chance you can kick the useless fuckers up the arse and tell them to sort out my digital tachograph, coz I've been waiting for OVER THREE FUCKING MONTHS YOU USELESS BUNCH OF CUNTS 

Ahem. 

Errr, yeah. Well done mate


----------



## fogbat (Apr 30, 2010)

Brilliant - good work, Will.

I need to update my photo licence, too. Will wave in the photo - keep an eye out.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks all!!!   

I'll be getting more details next week it seems.

Can't really help on any licence problems  -- it'll all be training for the first few weeks. My guess is at a mid May-ish start ....

Gromit : yes, I've heard locally that DVLA aren't too bad at all as an employer ... money modest, but leave and other t's and c's very acceptable. 

I'll make sure to join PCS ASAP though, just in case ...


----------



## crustychick (Apr 30, 2010)

woooohooooo - BIG congrats William - you deserve it  here's to a beer-filled, festival-laden summer of joy!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats!! 

They do "Duvet Days"


----------



## maldwyn (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats to you.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 30, 2010)

So you finally found someone who was sucker enough to take you on eh, mate?  

Congratulations!!


----------



## sojourner (Apr 30, 2010)

Excellent news mate!!  Well done and big congrats to you

That is totally worth a celebratory pint or 5 tonight, surely?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats Will - bet it feels great to have something!


----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice one mate, really pleased for you.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 30, 2010)

great news WoW, well done you


----------



## innit (Apr 30, 2010)

Massive congratulations!  Enjoy the increased pint allowance


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Apr 30, 2010)

CONGRATS William! FAB NEWS


----------



## pennimania (Apr 30, 2010)

Fantastic news!

but have they realised how many long weekends you will want between June and September ?


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations William. I'm envious. Six months out of work at the moment and I'm pulling out all the stops to find work, but nothing, zip, nowt, Not even getting interviews much.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2010)

llongyfyrchiadau but


----------



## fen_boy (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done William.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hooray for you!


----------



## Libertad (Apr 30, 2010)

Sterling effort William 

You might be able to stick a festie in at the beginning of the season


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats btw


jebus even the thought of 18 months unemployed sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## Cloo (Apr 30, 2010)

Brilliant news, William  Hopefully in can lead to something more interesting and worthwhile in the longer term.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice one William, dead pleased for you


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done, fella!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done that man  but given the state of my MOT failure today I'm none too impressed by DVLA officialdom 
(Especially since I can't do Glasto this year (bloody weddings))


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 30, 2010)

19sixtysix said:


> Well done that man  but given the state of my MOT failure today I'm none too impressed by DVLA officialdom


 
That's VOSA and not William's fault.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Apr 30, 2010)

Well done William, we have met a couple of times and I can just picture your face when you got the good news.  A foot in the door is a great thing and you must be delighted.  I hope your contract gets extended.  Better not log in to Urban during the working day though.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 30, 2010)

.


----------



## softybabe (Apr 30, 2010)

excellent news! well done!!!


----------



## FiFi (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats on the job.


----------



## oryx (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Quartz (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations. 18 months! Jeebus!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations on the Job. Well done!!! 

I also was unemployed for a long time and have recently got a new job!! 

It must be contagious!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations William!!!



FridgeMagnet said:


> I reckon you should turn it down, to annoy Sas.


----------



## zora (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey, that is brilliant news! I was just thinking about you yesterday, and how your interview might have gone after you'd told me about it at camping weekend . I assumed it hadn't worked out as i hadn't seen a celebratory thread. And here it is!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats. Do you know yet exactly what you are going to be doing?


----------



## golightly (Apr 30, 2010)

What a bummer, man.  Working for the pigs.  

Still, you can subvert them from the inside.  

Anyway, I'm pleased for you and the other half.


----------



## HeroineSheep (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats William, that's fantastic news


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats.
You are an insightful,intelligent and fair minded poster.
I suspect you would be an asset to any organisation.
Good luck.


----------



## free spirit (Apr 30, 2010)

congratulations william


----------



## yardbird (Apr 30, 2010)

Great, William 
Good on you!


----------



## panpete (Apr 30, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Shevek (Apr 30, 2010)

well done


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 1, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I've just received the *magic email!!!* Fan-bloody-tastic ... YAY!!1!!1!!!
> 
> The elation will sink in later no doubt.
> 
> ...


well done and cheers

(does that mean you'll stop pestering me with jsa questions now?! )


----------



## William of Walworth (May 2, 2010)

Paulie : Yeah!!! 

I'll get more information on Tuesday or afterwards. Right now I have no idea at all about when I'm going to start ... 

Thanks folks!! All supportive words *much* appreciated  

The beer this weekend so far has been especially good ...


----------



## Pie 1 (May 3, 2010)

Well done William!




William of Walworth said:


> Right now I have no idea at all about when I'm going to start ...



<Prays that they don't say June 28th>


----------



## pinkmonkey (May 3, 2010)

well done - and all the more well done in the difficult circumstances.


----------



## 100% masahiko (May 4, 2010)

Oh shit, just saw this!

Congrats William!!


----------



## trevhagl (May 4, 2010)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I reckon you should turn it down, to annoy Sas.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 4, 2010)

Thanks once again for all these supportive messages everybody  

*Setbacks* late Friday and today though ... 

I have been given no clear picture at all of when I'm going to start ...

Basically, I was definitely successful at interview, but it seems I have been added to a 'waiting list'  ...




			
				Their personnel department said:
			
		

> Following your recent success with  [us], you will now be placed on a waiting list. You will be consulted when the next available opportunity arises.  If a formal offer of employment is made to you this will be subject to the completion of health checks (including a medical check if deemed appropriate), security checks (including criminal record checks where appropriate), character enquiries and satisfactory reference checks.
> 
> [ETA from me : I've *already* filled in all the health forms and security forms!]
> 
> ...



I'd never even bloody _heard_ about the exisence of any 'waiting list' -- I'd been fully under the impression from all the documentation and web info that there were actual vacancies being advertised ....

What's more. the above was emailed to me at 4 pm last Friday, just before everyone buggered off for their Bank Holiday weekend.

You can imagine how frustrating and confusing it was to get that -- the earlier email, the one I based this thread on, was a pretty positive one, telling me I'd been successful at interview, but now, I have no idea whatsoever when it's all going to take effect .... so for now (and who knows for how much longer?), dolebound I remain ....

I sent back an email last Friday politely requesting clarification on timing. This morning's reply in part :



> You were successful at interview and as your email states you have been placed on a waiting list for 12 months. As and when a vacancy arises candidates will be contacted in merit order. I am unable to discuss your place on the merit list or marks received at interview



Do I detect a slightly tetchy note there?

I wasn't even _asking_ for information re merit order or marks received at interview, I didn't even ask about those! Nor do I want to know. Just wanted to have some rough/informal idea whether or not my job was going to take effect within that disturbing '12 month' period ...  and I'd (very politely)stated this .....

I suspect decisions on whether or not they can fill vacancies are now being postponed 'til after the election ... 

But they might have warned us successful candidates about that, and specifically!  Very badly managed I'd say.

*HOWEVER* I'm not giving up,. I'm not going to get any worthwhile information out of their personnel people for the moment, clearly, but there's always the PCS!

Currently hunting for information on email contact details for the relevant reps. I'l obviously tell them when I ask them, that I'll become a new member as soon as I can ...

Wish me luck with this folks ...

<heads for Politics forums to seek out a helpful Urban PCS type!>


----------



## softybabe (May 4, 2010)

That is just poo!  never heard of being placed on a 'waiting list' after being told you've got the job...do they actually have a job to give people or just pooled together lots of useful people for their 'waiting list' to save themselves from interviewing in future 

Hang on in there......


----------



## shaman75 (May 4, 2010)

What a bunch of cunts.


----------



## Shevek (May 4, 2010)

Just out of interest William of Walworth what do you REALLY want to do?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2010)

Shevek just dob out of this.  William just wants a job.  He has previous experience of working in the public sector and has applied for a job at the DVLA.  He thought he had passed an interview for one and now it turns out that he is just on a list for the next 12 months.  If I were he I would be steaming with rage.

William, you may not be able to join the PCS until you are employed, but their local rep would surely like to know that that is how potential new employees are being treated.  This sounds like a scam to me.  Perhaps the DVLA has put recruitment out to tender and the recruiting firm is just doing what it needs to do to get paid, but they know that the election will affect the available money.

What utter bastards!


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

Successfully passed interview to join a waiting list of potentially 12 months? That's fucking harsh. I'd be well pissed off.

Why the fuck couldn't they have said that in the first place? Talk about drip feeding information.


----------



## Kanda (May 5, 2010)

What did you used to do WoW? I thought you had a long term job in London?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 5, 2010)

He was at a museum I think the British Museum, although I may be wrong - perhaps the V & A.  He gave it up to move to Swansea and live with the love of his life, Debbie, although it meant that he became unemployed.

Who among us wouldn't do something similar.  It should be possible to move towns and still get work if you have skills.


----------



## JWH (May 5, 2010)

Congrats on progress so far, at least? 


cesare said:


> Successfully passed interview to join a waiting list of potentially 12 months? That's fucking harsh. I'd be well pissed off.



To be fair (and to look for the upside), it all depends how long the list is and how often vacancies come up. I mean, they wouldn't go to the trouble of interview and selecting a whole bunch of people if there wasn't any need...would they?


----------



## cesare (May 5, 2010)

JWH said:


> Congrats on progress so far, at least?
> 
> 
> To be fair (and to look for the upside), it all depends how long the list is and how often vacancies come up. I mean, they wouldn't go to the trouble of interview and selecting a whole bunch of people if there wasn't any need...would they?



Fingers crossed that it's a short list, and a reasonable number of vacancies coming up regularly. As you say, it's progress. Good luck William.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (May 5, 2010)

Fantastic news Will  I know a few people who have had these short term contracts  at the DVLA office and if they havent been renewed for whatever operational reason theyve always been first in line when it picks up again if theyve been good workers.

REALLY glad for you


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2010)

Cheers guys.



Hocus Eye. said:


> William, you may not be able to join the PCS until you are employed, but their local rep would surely like to know that that is how potential new employees are being treated.  This sounds like a scam to me.



'Scam' seems about right. Yep that's definitely my next move, just as soon as I can. The PCS may be able to give me (as a potenftial member!) more useful/less guarded information too.



> *Perhaps the DVLA has put recruitment out to tender and the recruiting firm is just doing what it needs to do to get paid*,



Don't think so, at least not yet  -- I'm pretty certain the recruitment process is managed by the DVLA's 'Shared Services Department' which has its own HQ (and interview centre and training centre) here in Swansea.



> but they know that the election will affect the available money.
> 
> What utter bastards!



Yes. I have this grim memory that the vacancies were originally advertised with actual vacancies in mind -- the wording of the original ad on civil service jobs .gov.uk [gaps deliberate there!  ] strongly implied that, saying the number of vacancies was '10'. 

Unfortunately, and idiotically,  I have no copy of the original job spec, it was deleted from civilservice jobs once the deadline passed.

Certainly seems bang out of order to alter the job prospects between application time and result of interview time! 

But with luck the PCS may be able to cast some light.

Thanks for your concern and support everybody. More later, hopefully!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2010)

Hocus Eye. said:


> He was at a museum I think the British Museum, although I may be wrong - perhaps the V & A.  He gave it up to move to Swansea and live with the love of his life, Debbie, although it meant that he became unemployed.
> 
> Who among us wouldn't do something similar.  It should be possible to move towns and still get work if you have skills.



Thanks for this. V&A it was, but there have been virtually no library vacancies anywhere in South Wales over months, so I soon began casting around somewhat wider and ended up pinning my hopes on Swansea's biggest (albeit possibly dullest  ) employer.

Hocus's post answers Kanda's question directly, and may give some sort of answer to Shevek too. What I want is a *job* Shevek  , I've been unemployed a good old while now since moving here, and although unemployed hours are great  the money isn't, see post one in this thread. I have no regrets about being here whatsoever and personal stuff is going swimmingly well  but a change has got to come ...


----------



## Eva Luna (May 5, 2010)

Hey William, I'm coming late to this - congrats??? - err - commiserations as well............my advice would be to keep going on all fronts and count the chickens when they hatch.  I wouldn't like to suggest why the DLVA have lined up potentials, aside from not losing man hours to a lack of staff by having them ready to roll perhaps ?? - but that is of no use to you, so a bit of something else in the meantime wouldn't do you any harm.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 5, 2010)

Thanks! 

Watch this space, things just might?? be on the change ....

ML, etc.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 5, 2010)

Just a thought. Agency work? I know a few people who have ended up with permanent jobs via agencies (me included). Also school libraries love people who have had interesting previous employment.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 6, 2010)

I considered agency work Mrs M, but luckily I didn't crack (it's pretty scarce round here anyway  )

'Luckily' because after all that angst and uncertainty earlier up, the DVLA rang me out of the blue yesterday to offer me full time work on a 12 month contract, starting from this coming Monday (10th)  

I get the idea that different parts of the personnel section there don't know their arse from each others'  elbow, because with a slight bit of competence, they'd have _anticipated_ there were actual vacancies coming up quickly and not have needed to send me that scare mail about a possible 12 month waiting list  ... 

Anyway, revert to post one, I'm signing off tomorrow!! 

After so long unemployed, I'm sure I'll get used to that getting up in the morning thing again. Eventually ... 

MMM cash ....


----------



## JWH (May 7, 2010)

w00t! Forget about the HR kerfuffle now, just get stuck in. 

Excellent news!


----------



## innana (May 7, 2010)

Well done William - that's great news!  That'll be a pint of Brothers for me please, when I hand over certain bits of laminated paper to you next month!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 7, 2010)

innana : Yer on!!!  

Just signed off the dole earlier today, and when I got home DVLA had sent me my new contract through the post. I'll have to read it properly over the w/e and take it in (signed) on Monday. The pay is very modest really, in London it would count as rubbish, but I'll be taking home more than 3 times the dole, which in a low cost of living city like Swansea will seem _more_ than reasonable. Plus I get to (re)join the CS Pension Scheme straight off, the holiday allowance is superb, and there are various perks like cheap buses to get to HQ, a gym and a nice canteen -- the whole complex (3,500 employees) has recently been completely refurbished.

So if the work's dull, which it probably will be (lots of data input, etc.) then there'll be plenty of compensations 

I was told by my friends last night that there was a recent scandal 3 or 4 years ago when some people got into BIG trouble for computer abuse, and since then, apparantly, the rules re PC personal use in the workplace have been *massively* tightened. Of this I'm *GLAD* -- no temptations! 

So I will be on Urban considerably less often from next week  for the foreseeable.


----------



## maldwyn (May 7, 2010)

What a bloody roller coaster this thread has been. So glad to hear things are getting sorted. Who's going to be the "new boy" on Monday!


----------



## Strumpet (May 7, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> So if the work's dull, which it probably will be (lots of data input, etc.) then there'll be plenty of compensations



And they do Duvet days!!


----------



## softybabe (May 7, 2010)

Ace news!  Can you 'shake a leg' on my V5 form pls?


----------



## Flounder (May 8, 2010)

Good for you mate - well done x


----------



## Wookey (May 8, 2010)

Great news this, kinda makes me optimistic!

I imagine it will be a shock to be back at work again, but you'll soon get into  the swing. I'm really chuffed for you.


----------



## moose (May 9, 2010)

Get innnnn! 
Good to see organisations taking on old folk 

If you can sort a private reg plate: M0OSE there's a pint in it for you 


edit: mr m says congratulations on taking Welsh people's jobs


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I considered agency work Mrs M, but luckily I didn't crack (it's pretty scarce round here anyway  )
> 
> 'Luckily' because after all that angst and uncertainty earlier up, the DVLA rang me out of the blue yesterday to offer me full time work on a 12 month contract, starting from this coming Monday (10th)
> 
> ...


Having got to the bit where your job offer had suddenly turned into a place on a waiting list, I was tending much more towards "cockup" than "conspiracy". I think that the general trend to dumb down everything has meant that huge amounts of the whole recruitment/employment world is now staffed by monkeys who do everything according to "policies", and have no autonomy. So you end up being shoved from pillar to post until a real human being decides something needs doing.

It stinks, but I think it's more and more going to be the way of the world.

But it sounds like your real human being showed up, so result all round there!


----------



## existentialist (May 9, 2010)

William of Walworth said:


> I considered agency work Mrs M, but luckily I didn't crack (it's pretty scarce round here anyway  )


Until I came to this part of the world, I don't think I'd ever seen what a truly deprived area looked like - or felt like to be in.

My local town is pretty much a ghost town: it lost most of its employment 30 years ago, and subsists now on a small number of skilled jobs in the oil refinery business, local authority (the biggest local employer), and service businesses. The high street is deserted most of the time, and occupancy in some bits is less than 50% (not counting a truly massive TESCO which has probably played a major part in killing off the town).

I was walking through the place the other day thinking "and this is what it's like BEFORE swingeing cuts and further recessionary pressures". I shudder to think what it will be like when the cold winds of deficit reduction have begun to blow through it...

It is only now that I realise how stupendously lucky I was to turn up with a shiny new degree, but absolutely NO relevant work experience, and fall into a job that I hadn't ever thought of doing. The pay's pretty lousy (well, I think £21k pro rata for 3 days a week is lousy), but it's a lot more than the dole.

But for most people - I work with kids at secondary school age - the only real options are seasonal tourism-related work, the dole, or moving out of the area. That last one is what most capable people end up doing, and it shows...

It could be worse - I could live in Merthyr Tydfil, with all the deprivation and none of the exquisite scenery.

All of which is a long way of saying that I appreciate how fortunate WoW has been, and more power to his elbow!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 12, 2010)

Cheers, once again, for all these supportive words folks  

Day three and the training programme is *intensive!*

Ever more conscious of how lucky I've been, this latest recruitment drive has consisted of an intake of over 20 people and one or two internal transfers as well -- more than I realised before.

DVLA is so busy ATM and they've been centralising some of their processing to Swansea, with maybe more to come, hence the new people needed right now.

Those of you who are drivers will have some idea of all the forms and processes involved, but it's all news to me 

There are 'duvet days' Strumpet, but all these are, are a limited number of short notice annual leave days that can take. No no for me while I'm new and learning, I need most of my leave for festivals etc later in the summer anyway  -- including a couple of days for this very weekend but they know about that and are fine ....

Moose : special numbers, I will have no such powers!!

Existentialist : several of the younger newbies have come from crap shop jobs or from the nasty Virgin Media call centre (there's a big Corporate Branson HQ here), several older ones like me come off the dole after several months ....

We're all pretty positive and grateful --modest money for decent conditions is a pretty good deal considering the alternatives.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 12, 2010)

*More exercise soon too!*

Oh yes, and I'm not working 'up the hill' in the main DVLA HQ in Morriston (and it's a STEEP hill!  ) , but in Swansea Vale, which when the weather gets a bit better -- forecast for next week looks good -- will mean an easy flat cycle to work, mostly along the river on a separate and scenic cycle path starting near the footy stadium ....


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 12, 2010)

glad it's all going well WoW


----------



## William of Walworth (May 26, 2010)

It is 

The summertime cycling to/from work thing *rocks*  -- great lovely riversidee cycle path and almost no hills ....

Looks like I may have got in _just_ in time though  -- I started on the 10th May, and on the 19th, the Permanent Secretary at the Dept for Transport announced a *total recruitment freeze* across the Dept and all related agencies ....

Will very soon be consulting PCS for possible local implications for those of us who're on introductory 12 month probation contracts at DVLA  ...


----------



## phildwyer (May 26, 2010)

I'll be taking the bus for a while.


----------



## weltweit (May 26, 2010)

Glad to hear it's going well, I was a bit disheartenned for you when you had the setback, glad to hear you are now IN ......


----------



## RaverDrew (May 26, 2010)

There's a dream job for you in London William if things don't work out for you at the DVLA


----------



## Velouria (Jun 13, 2010)

Only just read about this WoW (But then I tend to have weeks of inactivity away from Urban these days).

Well done! 

Hope to bump into you at Glasto. Not seen you (or a lot of the U75 crowd) for years now...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 13, 2010)

Congrats dude. 

(Do they have an internet connection? )


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 14, 2010)

Well done, and all the best making it a permy contract.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 14, 2010)

Well done William!


----------



## JHE (Jun 14, 2010)

Congratulations, William!


----------



## han (Jun 18, 2010)

congrats - that's brilliant news, Will.


----------



## Katie82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi,
Do you still work there?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Sep 24, 2013)

Wb Firky!


----------



## dessiato (Sep 24, 2013)

That's a big bump!


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2013)

Katie82 said:


> Hi,
> Do you still work there?


Why, what do you want?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 24, 2013)

well dodge


----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 24, 2013)

When I saw this thread had been bumped I thought that maybe something had happened to William's job.


----------



## StoneRoad (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^^ that was my thought, as well !  William of Walworth


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 24, 2013)

What's annoying is that they don't seem to bother sticking around for a few minutes even to see if anybody responds.

So long as William is ok, that's all that matters, was worried for a bit.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 24, 2013)

For me seeing this thread again was the urban equivalent of Proust's madeline, I was catapulted back to the spring of 2010.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm fine. Mostly on Urban, I'm not shit stirring either ..


----------



## panpete (Sep 28, 2013)

congratulations - enjoy your job


----------



## ddraig (Sep 28, 2013)

thread is over 3yrs old


----------

